# Any sealed ZRT builders out there?



## xyrium (Jul 28, 2008)

I just ordered the ZRT component kit from Madisound using reduced BSC for nearfield use (home studio). I haven't ordered cabinets for them yet, and will be doing a sealed (acoustic suspension) version of the design. Has anyone out there done this yet? What volume cab did you use? Thanks!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Why are you changing the design?


----------



## xyrium (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi JCD,

I'm not actually changing the design. John posts a nearfield mod to the xover in his design, and I'm using that. He also proposes a 20l cab would probably be good for the sealed implementation. I slightly changed his L15 (since retired) design to good effect based on his similar recs. Thanks!



JCD said:


> Why are you changing the design?


----------

